# Change Is Needed



## Tornalca (14/2/14)

http://kfor.com/2014/01/22/lawmakers-say-change-is-needed-after-hearing-benefits-of-e-cigarettes/

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## annemarievdh (14/2/14)

Interesting, would like to know what happens in the next hearing


----------

